

In case of a DNS outage, we're doomed. - udisec
http://udi.posterous.com/in-case-of-a-dns-outage-were-doomed

======
rachelbythebay
Okay, so bring on my half-baked "evil http" URI scheme.
"e<http://174.132.225.106,news.ycombinator.com/> would give you both the IP
address and Host: header to send. Of course, you have to know good values for
both fields or none of this matters.

I mostly meant this as something silly, but it turns out that people who do
work on staging or dev versions of sites with certain hostname requirements
might actually find it useful. I originally wrote about it here:
<http://rachelbythebay.com/w/2011/12/17/nondns/>

~~~
udisec
yep, this is one possible solution :)

